# Cool little reptile



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2009)

I spotted this little guy on a tree in my backyard. I ran back in the house & grab the camera real quick b/c the dogs were barking & just about scared him away. Luckily I already had my 70-300 lens on so I could get a close up of him w/ out spooking him. He was a quick little booger & didn't hang around long but I did manage to get a couple of shots of him. I've never seen one of these before so I have no idea what kind he is. I thought he was neat. Wish I could've gotten some better shots of him.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool find. Nice camo!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 2, 2009)

Clear shots,great capture of a hard to see subject.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like you found yourself a Eastern Fence Lizard
Sceloporus undulatus great find and capture

http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/lizards/sceund.htm


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the ID NWCO.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice capture Crickett!  Very clear shots - blends right into the tree doesn't he?


----------



## WPTC (Oct 2, 2009)

They're pretty common around my neck of the woods....as a kid we called them Ga. pine lizards....I guess cause we was to lazy to find out the real name


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice pics! We have a right smart of them little rascals around here. When I was a youngun, we loved to catch em and play with em. They feel just as rough as they look.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 2, 2009)

We used to catch them growing up in louisiana, called them dirt racers. They are fast, when they run in sand they through up a dirt roostar tail!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 2, 2009)

Good eye spotting that one.  It's got some mighty good camo.  Good shots too.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> We used to catch them growing up in louisiana, called them dirt racers. They are fast, when they run in sand they through up a dirt roostar tail!




Yeah he was fast. One shot I have of him he is running to the other side of the tree. I don't know how I spotted him. I was on our deck just coming out the door & this tree is a pretty good distance from our house. I saw something move out of the corner of my eye(that lasik surgery sure has been awesome) & tried to figure out what it was & when he moved again I knew it was a lizard I just figured it was one of them little blue tailed lizards that had lost his tail.  

My daughter would've loved for me to have caught him. She loves any kind of reptiles.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 2, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Yeah he was fast. One shot I have of him he is running to the other side of the tree. I don't know how I spotted him. I was on our deck just coming out the door & this tree is a pretty good distance from our house. I saw something move out of the corner of my eye(that lasik surgery sure has been awesome) & tried to figure out what it was & when he moved again I knew it was a lizard I just figured it was one of them little blue tailed lizards that had lost his tail.
> 
> My daughter would've loved for me to have caught him. She loves any kind of reptiles.



catch her some and put them in a cage for her


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

NWCO said:


> catch her some and put them in a cage for her




She had a house gecko until he died. Now she wants a snake.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 2, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Yeah he was fast. One shot I have of him he is running to the other side of the tree. I don't know how I spotted him. I was on our deck just coming out the door & this tree is a pretty good distance from our house. I saw something move out of the corner of my eye(that lasik surgery sure has been awesome) & tried to figure out what it was & when he moved again I knew it was a lizard I just figured it was one of them little blue tailed lizards that had lost his tail.
> 
> My daughter would've loved for me to have caught him. She loves any kind of reptiles.



If you see it again and try to catch it, most likly its tail will come off.They break off easy on them lizards.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Looks like you found yourself a Eastern Fence Lizard
> Sceloporus undulatus great find and capture
> 
> http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/lizards/sceund.htm



I just read the link. I didn't realize you had posted that. He can hang out in my backyard for as long as he wants b/c he eats them little creepy crawly things I hate. I guess we have the perfect habitat for him. I was reading & it says they like logs. We cut down a bunch of trees & have all of the logs stacked right next to the tree where I spotted him. I'm guessing there's more of them out there.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> If you see it again and try to catch it, most likly its tail will come off.They break off easy on them lizards.




He's quick on them trees & I am slow & short. I will have to get my husband out there to help me & no I ain't skeered of it.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a ball python I'll give her it's about 30" long


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I have a ball python I'll give her it's about 30" long



We've looked at ball pythons. My husband use to have one before we got married. Right now she has a hamster. I told her if she wanted a snake then she has to find a home for the hamster. 

How big is your python is diameter?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 2, 2009)

*2-21/2 "*

here it is around my granddaughters neck


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

Aw man he is cool. How old is he?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 2, 2009)

1 1/2 years


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright. I will show her this when she gets home from school & I'll talk to her daddy. I'll send you a PM later & let you know.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 3, 2009)

That first shot is just awesome Christy!!
Nice job spotting it!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2009)

JasonF said:


> That first shot is just awesome Christy!!
> Nice job spotting it!!



Thanks Jason.


----------



## leo (Oct 3, 2009)

real good capture


----------



## Mackey (Oct 3, 2009)

Crickett,
I haven't seen one of those in a while. Nice shot.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 3, 2009)

talk about some good camo! good eye!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 5, 2009)

Crickett said:


> We've looked at ball pythons. My husband use to have one before we got married. Right now she has a hamster. *I told her if she wanted a snake then she has to find a home for the hamster. *
> 
> How big is your python is diameter?



I bet that python could find a nice home for the hamster


----------



## Crickett (Oct 5, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I bet that python could find a nice home for the hamster




LOL....that's what I'd be afraid of. She would cry if Lilly got eaten.


----------



## Alicyn (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool picks moma.


----------

